# Help needed, Trying to Negotiate Salary ....



## TTcpc (May 22, 2008)

I have been with my company for almost 6 years now and have recently earned by CPC certification.  I have done medical billing in previous jobs and have been working as an Administrative Assistant with the agency I am currently with supporting 4 FT MDs (soon to become 5!), 2 FT NPs, and 2 PT MDs.  I do everything from scheduling home visits, to statistics, and answering coding questions and billing entry support.  I am currently trying to negotiate a move upward towards auditing/coding for them and more advanced admin. support as we are very big into research (more like a practice manager type support system).  
To make this short, does anyone have any suggestions as to a starting point in salary for such a position?  I currently am at $13.99/hour.  Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## vjst222 (May 22, 2008)

My friend if you are doing all that you deserve a lot more than 13.99 an hour,however sadly the practice might see that differently. I am not sure what the best rate to tell you but I will say I think you should at least make 15.00 an hour  if you are going to be doing coding/auditing plus the job you are doing now. 
 That is about an average starting pay around this area and we are in a small city/town area setting.


----------



## cconroycpch (May 22, 2008)

Rather than just picking a figure to negociate with, start be making a list of all the things you were responsible for at your last review/increase and what has changed.  What additional responsibilities are you now doing?  Have you met your objectives from your last review?  What additional value do you now bring?

I strongly feel that the people doing your type of position are normally underpaid for the value that they bring to the group.  However, from your managers stand point, they need to fill a position as cheaply as possible with the best person possible.  It is up to you to point out all the good things you do and what makes you rise above the others to deserve an increase.

There are also other forms of pay that you might want to go after, such as educational expenses to go to local, regional, national seminars.  Those benefit you as well as your employer and might be something to negociate with.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 22, 2008)

Cricket11,

Have you checked out the salary survey that aapc does, it's geared towards your location and job description I would check that, also you can check out salarywizard.com they have some info there to.

I don't know what area you are in but your salary seems on the low side for what you have described as your "duties" job description but as someone mentioned some companies are all about getting as much work out of you and if you don't say something/ let them know in a nice way, I'm sure they will continue to keep you on the low end of the pay scale, sometimes all it takes is for you to get your info together and see what happens...

Just my advice,





cricket11 said:


> I have been with my company for almost 6 years now and have recently earned by CPC certification.  I have done medical billing in previous jobs and have been working as an Administrative Assistant with the agency I am currently with supporting 4 FT MDs (soon to become 5!), 2 FT NPs, and 2 PT MDs.  I do everything from scheduling home visits, to statistics, and answering coding questions and billing entry support.  I am currently trying to negotiate a move upward towards auditing/coding for them and more advanced admin. support as we are very big into research (more like a practice manager type support system).
> To make this short, does anyone have any suggestions as to a starting point in salary for such a position?  I currently am at $13.99/hour.  Thanks for any help!!!


----------

